

"There's something crazy going on in China" - Chinese workers go on strike - lowkey
http://www.dailykos.com/storyonly/2010/6/10/874636/-Theres-something-crazy-going-on-in-China

======
joezydeco
Register is reporting that Foxconn is moving to close _ALL_ of their Chinese
factories in a "restructuring" move and relocate them elsewhere in Asia.

Displacing 800,000 workers and moving entire assembly lines? Sounds a little
more drastic than restructuring. Wonder if it's related...

------
balding_n_tired
"UPDATE: I'm in the middle of studying for the Bar Exam "

Main stream media didn't cover the Iraq war protests? Wouldn't cover labor
victories? Guess I'm glad that it's the bar he's studying for, not medical
boards.

